# Suche GT Rennrad oder Rahmen



## Onegear (26. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Hoffung, dass ich hier eher fündig werde, als im Rennrad Bereich oder bei Rennrad-News.de.

Ich suche (auch längerfristig) ein GT Komplettrad (Edge, ZR,...) oder einen Rahmen bzw. Rahmen Gabel-Set.

Folgende Eckdaten wären mir wichtig:

*Rahmengröße:* 53cm-57cm (und zwar Mitte Tretlager bis ENDE Sattelrohr)
*Material:* Stahl, Alu, Titan...
*Zustand:* technisch sollte er einwandfrei sein (Gewinde, rissfrei, ohne große Dellen, bei Stahl kein Rost im Inneren). Lackzustand eher zweitrangig.
*Preis:* keine Ahnung...mal schauen, was so kommt :-D

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2019)

Hi Olli (@Onegear ),

das hier ist niemals ein 56er nach GT Maß...das kleine Triple Triangle ist das Zeichen für max. nen 54er Rahmen nach GT oder eben italienischem Maß. Ich denke, der Verkäufer hat nach deutschem Maß bis Oberkante Sitzrohr gemessen...









						GT ZR Road Bike frame, Never Used 56cm  | eBay
					

<p>GT ZR Road Bike frame only, Never Used 56cm, excellent condition.</p><p>offers over the starting or bid offer only</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




UND ACHTUNG: *N O S !*

Mit www.dercourier.de ist der für kleines Geld nach D geholt. Ich würde den Verkäufer mal anfragen..kost ja nix.

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (22. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank Peter   Ich werd ihn mal anschreiben!


----------



## ceo (26. Juli 2019)

guckmal


----------



## Onegear (27. Juli 2019)

Also das ZR aus England hab ich Dussel verpasst  Und er hätte sogar versendet...

Das Edge ist cool, aber leider zu groß. Der Anbieter schreibt, dass der Rahmen ctt 59cm hat. Das sind ca. 3-4cm zu viel (siehe oben). Mein aktuelles RR hat ca. 54cm ctt, was recht ideal ist.

Aber Dankeschön fürs Augen offen halten! Bitte weiter so 

PS: bin schon fast drauf und dran, mir son 2020er GT Grade zu kaufen. Für 899€ mit Carbongabel und Stachsen v+h ganz schöner Schnapper


----------



## ceo (27. Juli 2019)

Onegear schrieb:


> Also das ZR aus England hab ich Dussel verpasst  Und er hätte sogar versendet...
> Das Edge ist cool, aber leider zu groß.


wenn das 54er edge dir nicht passt, hätte das rote 56er zr1000 erst recht nicht gepasst....


----------



## Onegear (27. Juli 2019)

Also wenn er so (wie Peter schreibt), Mitte-Ende gemessen hat, dann hätte das ZR gepasst. Bei Mitte-Mitte gebe ich dir recht. Ist halt auf Fotos manchmal echt schwer abzuschätzen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2019)

Das war kein 56er nach GT Maß.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Juli 2019)

Hi,

hier gibts noch was zum Polieren:









						GT Edge Raw Aluminum Road Bike Frame 1990s 54cm and Aluminum Kinesis Fork  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GT Edge Raw Aluminum Road Bike Frame 1990s 54cm and Aluminum Kinesis Fork at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Preislich leider auch ambitioniert und durch das ebay Global Shipping Program unnötig teuer. Selbstverzollung käme da ein paar EUR günstiger.

Auch hier war wieder ein Pfuscher am Werk, siehe Gabelkonus. Wenn ich ka Werkzeug dafür habe, dann sollte ich sowas sein lassen. V.a. bei der Gabel könnte der Konus ja mit nem Splinttreiber runtergeschlagen werden, da hätte die Gabel keine Schramme bekommen...

VG
peru


----------



## ceo (29. Juli 2019)

@peru73 welche gt größe hat das edge aus us of a deiner ansicht nach? witzig, dass du es jetzt empfiehlst


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Juli 2019)

Hi,

ich hatte auf das weiß-rote NOS ZR referenziert, nicht auf das Edge...das ging irgendwie vorher an mir vorbei.... Das Edge würde ja aber den Angaben nach passen, wenn er italienisch 54 braucht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (31. Juli 2019)

Hatte es ja oben geschrieben: brauche 53-57cm Mitte-ENDE Sattelrohr (also "deutsche" Messung). Sonst hab ich nicht genug Bewegungsfreiheit mit den Beinen und zu wenig Sattelstützenauszug


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Juli 2019)

Stürze Dich aber nicht soooooooo sehr auf das Sattelrohr-Maß....achte mMn auch dringend auf die OR Länge...hatte ja schon mehrere ZR und manchmal weichen die OR Längen ab. Eine 52er ZR war schon mal länger als ein 54er etc. Meistens sind sie zwar "quadratisch" aber eben nicht immer.

Wie wohl Du Dich später drauf fühlst, hängt maßgeblich auch an der "Länge" des Rahmens. So wie Du MTB gefahren bist, würde ich Dich eher auf einem längeren Rahmen sehen. Ich finde sportlicher zu sitzen auch besser, als so aufrecht wie ein alter Rentner. Und mit dem Vorbau kannste zwar a bissel was ausgleichen, aber irgendwann wird das Handling auch träge, wenn der Vorbau zu lang wird.

Auf dem Treffen kannst mal auf meinem ZR Lotto Adecco probestizen. Ist ein 52er..da können wir dann mal einschätzen, wie Dir dat Ding für Dich so passt.

Ach ja, ich hätte noch nen 54er NOS Lotto MOBISTAR (nicht Adecco), der ist aber nur gegen very big money verkäuflich- wenn überhaupt. Und GT-Hinterland hat noch nen NOS 52er Lotto Adecco aus der Rettungsaktion vom Volker in Fronkreisch. Der liegt nun auch schon ewig bei ihm..vielleicht gibt er ihn ja nun mal ab )

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (1. August 2019)

Hey Peter, ja hast natürlich Recht. OR Länge ist eigentlich DAS entscheidende Kriterium. Fahre ja auch schon paar Jahre Rad 
Ich fühle mich einfach etwas wohler, wenn ich im Wiegetritt etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit habe. Ist auch ein wenig Kopfsache. Außerdem sind meine Arme proportional länger als meine Beine in Relation zu meiner Körpergröße. Insofern bräuchte ich halt mittlere Sattelrohrlänge und etwas größere OR-Länge.

Das ich auf dem 95er Zassi gestreckt sitze, ist bei Starrgabel und der 90er-Geo aber auch relativ klar. Wenn ich im Vergleich dazu das 2014er fahre, dann komm ich mir wie nen Opa vor 
Das Angebot mit dem Probesitzen nehme ich gerne an!  Aber dann wohl erst nächstes Jahr beim GT Treffen 

Cheers
onegear


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2019)

Hi,

also, das habe ich schon ewig in der Beobachtungsliste, aber irgendwie hatte ich vergessen es zu verlinken:









						GT Aluminium Rahmen Large 1 1/8 Head Tube AG Carbon Gabel  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GT Aluminium Rahmen Large 1 1/8 Head Tube AG Carbon Gabel bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Schon a paar Gebrauchsspuren dran, aber with a little elbow grease sollte es wohl gehen...

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (13. August 2019)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen...aber wieder 59cm center-top. Und auch 59cm Oberrohr center-center...bissl zu groß immer...
Hab noch nie was bei ebay USA gekauft...bin da immer etwas skeptisch mit dem Shipping und Zoll etc...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Oktober 2019)

Hey Olli,

mal wieder was Leckeres...leider sauteuer. Aber offensichtlich NOS!









						Easton GT ZR Team Lotto Campagnola 22.5" Aluminium Road Bike Frame gelb schwarz  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Easton GT ZR Team Lotto Campagnola 22.5" Aluminium Road Bike Frame gelb schwarz bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Lotto ZR Adecco wie es aussieht...vielleicht liegts nur am Fotografen, aber der sonst gelbe Teil der Rahmens schmmiert irgendwie gülden.

Maße dürften passen..22,5"*2,54= 57 cm. Je nachdem wie der gemessen hat 

Los, mach ner Geldbeutel auf 

Oder halt die kleine Schwester, die elbow grease und TLC braucht....wenn der Versand per courier anbietet, dann klappt das auch mit www.dercourier.de....









						Gt Zr 3.0 Road Bike Frame And Carbon Forks Very Light With Shimano 105 Cranks  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gt Zr 3.0 Road Bike Frame And Carbon Forks Very Light With Shimano 105 Cranks at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (15. Oktober 2019)

Danke Peter fürs Raussuchen :-D
Allerdings fehlt mir grad einfach die Zeit neben dem Umzugsstress noch nach nem Rahmen zu schauen...

Muss schon einen Teil der Räder hier in Berlin lassen und dann erst nach und nach nächstes Jahr mit nach Österreich nehmen...
Erstmal geht nur ein GT mit (das 29er Zassi)...der Rest kommt dann nach und nach 

PS: der nossige ist schon lecker?


----------



## Onegear (2. März 2021)

Suche ist noch/wieder aktuell.

Nach sauberer Messung der Schrittlänge und Probesitzen auf vergleichbaren Rädern bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich zwingend (!!) eine Rahmenhöhe von 52-56cm benötige (und zwar Mitte-Ende!   )

Das Oberrohr könnte ich mit Setback Stütze und Vorbau ganz gut ausgleichen. Aber Sattelrohr ist fix!

Also wenn jemand was Hübsches abzugeben hat, würde ich mich freuen. Rahmen oder auch Komplettrad.

Edge, Force oder ZR kommen da wohl am ehesten in Frage! Material ist zweitrangig 🙃

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ceo (2. März 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Suche ist noch/wieder aktuell.
> 
> Nach sauberer Messung der Schrittlänge und Probesitzen auf vergleichbaren Rädern bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich zwingend (!!) eine Rahmenhöhe von 52-56cm benötige (und zwar Mitte-Ende!   )
> 
> ...











						Retro Vintage 1994 GT Edge Road Bike Bicycle Frame w/ Fork Suntour Headset   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Retro Vintage 1994 GT Edge Road Bike Bicycle Frame w/ Fork Suntour Headset. </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Top tube 55cm C-C</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Overall good condition there is a...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Onegear (2. März 2021)

ceo schrieb:


> Retro Vintage 1994 GT Edge Road Bike Bicycle Frame w/ Fork Suntour Headset   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Retro Vintage 1994 GT Edge Road Bike Bicycle Frame w/ Fork Suntour Headset. </p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Top tube 55cm C-C</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Overall good condition there is a...
> ...


Den hab ich auch schon entdeckt, aber der ist ziemlich sicher größer als 56cm... 😔😢


----------



## ceo (2. März 2021)

schätze den auf 56cm. frag doch, was drunter eingeschlagen ist. bei den edges die ich in den händen hatte war or m-m gleich sr m-m.


----------



## Onegear (2. März 2021)

Er hat ja geschrieben, dass OR M-M 55cm sind. Wenn dann Mitte-Mitte auch 55cm sind, snd Mitte-Ende eher 59cm und damit wieder zu groß für mich... :-/
Aber ich hab den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt


----------



## Onegear (3. März 2021)

Antwort vom Anbieter: Mitte-Ende sind 58cm...

Wie ich befürchtet hatte....zu groß 😔

Vielleicht bin ich auch zu pedantisch, aber zu große Rahmen mit zu geringem Sattelstützenauszug gehen bei mir einfach nicht 🙈🙈🙈


----------



## ceo (3. März 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Antwort vom Anbieter: Mitte-Ende sind 58cm...
> 
> Wie ich befürchtet hatte....zu groß 😔
> 
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu pedantisch, aber zu große Rahmen mit zu geringem Sattelstützenauszug gehen bei mir einfach nicht 🙈🙈🙈


dann suchst du wohl einen gt renner in 52-54, dieser ist relativ sicher ein 56er.


----------



## Onegear (3. März 2021)

ceo schrieb:


> dann suchst du wohl einen gt renner in 52-54, dieser ist relativ sicher ein 56er.



Genau so sieht's aus ;-)


----------



## Kruko (5. März 2021)

Das ZR3000 ist noch da 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FriedelK (5. März 2021)

Ich schalte mich hier auf, wenn ich darf, denn ich suche auch nach einem GT Rennradrahmen - allerdings nicht konkurrierend zu @Onegear ,denn ich fahre größere Rahmen, um die 58.
Würde mich also freuen, wenn ich einen fände und bin dankbar für entsprechende Hinweise. Am liebsten wäre mir Stahl.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. März 2021)

Kruko schrieb:


> Das ZR3000 ist noch da 😉


@Kruko : wenn der Oli net will, wär ich vielleicht interessiert. ZR 3000 müsste ja das blaue gewesen sein? Oder?

VG
Peter


----------



## ceo (17. März 2021)

GT ZR 4000 Frame Set 54cm 55cm Road Bike 130mm   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GT ZR 4000 Frame Set 54cm 55cm Road Bike 130mm  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Onegear (17. März 2021)

ceo schrieb:


> GT ZR 4000 Frame Set 54cm 55cm Road Bike 130mm   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GT ZR 4000 Frame Set 54cm 55cm Road Bike 130mm  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Hab ich schon gespottet ;-) 
Für mich nen mü zu groß, aber für den Kollegen @FriedelK schon eher passend  ✌️

Beim blauen ZR3000 war ich leider nur 2. Sieger 😔 Daher geht die Suche vorerst weiter 🧐


----------



## FriedelK (17. März 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Für mich nen mü zu groß, aber für den Kollegen @FriedelK schon eher passend  ✌️



Nene, zu klein auch für mich...  

Ausserdem freue ich mich seit letztem Wochenende über mein frisch erstandenes GT Edge Ti. Tolles Rad!!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. März 2021)

Guggst Du:









						GT ZR5000 Frameset Size 52 700c  | eBay
					

<p>ACCEPTING REASONABLE OFFERS HIGHER THAN THE STARTING BID</p><p>Seattube c-c 52cm</p><p>Good structural condition. Some paints are fading. Scratches all over but no dents. </p><p>Pls zoom in all photos for inspection and evaluation. Any questions drop me a message.</p><p>Please check my other...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Onegear (22. März 2021)

Danke Peter! Ich bin irgendwie immer etwas zu spät dran :-/ Auktion ist bereits beendet 🙈


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. März 2021)

Mei Bu....

das hier sieht auch noch nach 52 aus...der Preis ist natürlich lächerlich hoch für die miserable Ausstattung..









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Hitzacker finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Das hier wäre zumindest in der Nähe von mir...aber auch hier ist der Preis völlig überzogen...









						GT ZR 3.0 Rennrad RH 52 cm
					

Verkaufe selten gefahrenes Rennrad. Zustand siehe Bilder. Versand möglich,GT ZR 3.0 Rennrad RH 52 cm in Bayern - Neumarkt i.d.Opf




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Onegear (24. März 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> Mei Bu....
> 
> das hier sieht auch noch nach 52 aus...der Preis ist natürlich lächerlich hoch für die miserable Ausstattung..
> 
> ...



Sind schon auf der Liste  Aber wie du schon sagst, deutlich zu teuer für die Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. April 2021)

@Onegear :

wenn Du es wieder verpennst, dann war das die letzte Unterstützung von mir 😜😉😋









						GT Force Vintage Road/Rennrad, XL/22", 12 Speed, leichte, selten!  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für GT Force Vintage Road/Rennrad, XL/22", 12 Speed, leichte, selten! bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




22“ sind 55cm quetsch, sollte damit ja passen...XL ist natürlich Käse.

Vielleicht verschickt er ja. Daumen gedrückt 👍🏽👍👍🏼👍🏿👍🏻👍🏽


----------



## Onegear (20. April 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> @Onegear :
> 
> wenn Du es wieder verpennst, dann war das die letzte Unterstützung von mir 😜😉😋
> 
> ...



Danke Peter!  Ich habe ihn mal angeschrieben 

Edit: leider wollte er nicht versenden :-(


----------



## helmsp (23. April 2021)

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/gt-force-rahmen-464109322/
		




			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/rennrad-gt-zr3000-464145150/


----------



## Onegear (26. April 2021)

helmsp schrieb:


> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/gt-force-rahmen-464109322/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci  

Habe ich auch beide schon gefunden. Das Force find ich irgendwie "billig" mit dem Lack 🤔🙈
Und das ZR3000 ist definitiv zu groß. Das ist Mitte-Ende sicherlich 60cm oder noch mehr... :-(


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Mai 2021)

DAS hier:









						GT ZR3.0 Vintage Bicycle - Team Lotto - Shimano 105 5500   | eBay
					

For sale, much loved and well ridden GT ZR3.0, Team Lotto edition with full Shimano 'yellow' 105 (not inc. hubs). Built back when GT made proper race bikes for pro teams (2002 I think). This bike is nearly 20 years old and has done many many km over the 18 years I have owned it.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




sieht mir nach 52er gemäß GT Maß aus. 

Team Lotto is natürlich wieder mal Dummgesülze, aber ansonsten siehts ja noch ganz gut aus...

@Onegear : die Auktion läuft noch 9 Tage und 2 bei Erstellung dieses posts. Das wirste schaffen, oda?????


----------



## Onegear (7. Mai 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> DAS hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Ist auf der Liste ;-)

Bezüglich Versand frag ich am besten auch gleich mal an. Steht nämlich nichts dabei in der Artikelbeschreibung... 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Mai 2021)

Servus @Onegear ,

falls es beim letzten Mal wegen Versand nicht geklappt hat: 









						Gt road bike  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Gt road bike at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




52er! 

VG
Peter


----------



## Onegear (20. Mai 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> Servus @Onegear ,
> 
> falls es beim letzten Mal wegen Versand nicht geklappt hat:
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

ja hat nicht geklappt. Ich hab den Verkäufer gefragt, aber er hat darauf bestanden, dass es nur abgeholt werden kann...

Den neu verlinkten schau ich mir mal an ;-)

Danke dir schon mal! 

PS: Damit es nicht zu langweilig wird, ist hier in der Zwischenzeit übrigens noch ein 2021 Giant Revolt 1 eingezogen... 🙈 War einigermaßen günstig und lieferbar...also den Bestellbutton gedrückt und gekauft 🤑
Bilder beizeiten vielleicht einmal im Ketzerei-Thread


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Mai 2021)

..je nachdem wie gemessen wurde, könnte das hier auch passen. Der Zustand und die Ausstattung sind schon grenzwertig, wenn es eh saniert werden soll isses vielleicht was...









						gt road bike  | eBay
					

<p>gt road bike. Condition is "Used". Collection in person only.</p><p>20” frame</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Onegear (1. Juni 2021)

peru73 schrieb:


> ..je nachdem wie gemessen wurde, könnte das hier auch passen. Der Zustand und die Ausstattung sind schon grenzwertig, wenn es eh saniert werden soll isses vielleicht was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Peter  

Das Problem ist, dass die allermeisten aus UK nicht versenden aufs Festland  
Hatte bisher jeden Verkäufer von der Insel angeschrieben und eine Absage erhalten... Ich konzentrier mich daher erstmal auf Deutschland und Österreich ;-)


----------



## Deleted 112231 (2. Juni 2021)

Falls irgendwo mal ein wirklich kleiner GT Rennrad-Rahmen auftaucht, also 52cm mitte-ende maximal - da würde ich mich über einen Hinweis sehr freuen. Müsste dann ein 50er (?) Modell sein, weiss nicht ob es auch 48cm o.Ä. noch gab bei tripletriangle-rennrädern.


----------



## Rentnerin (6. Juli 2021)

FriedelK schrieb:


> Ich schalte mich hier auf, wenn ich darf, denn ich suche auch nach einem GT Rennradrahmen - allerdings nicht konkurrierend zu @Onegear ,denn ich fahre größere Rahmen, um die 58.
> Würde mich also freuen, wenn ich einen fände und bin dankbar für entsprechende Hinweise. Am liebsten wäre mir Stahl.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Januar 2022)

Moin!

Gugge mol hier:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Wallenhorst finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Die Beschreibung is a bisserl krude, AAAAAABER:

is a 52er.....


----------



## Onegear (28. Januar 2022)

Hi Peterle  

Vielen Dank!

Das hab ich auch schon entdeckt ;-)

Fragt sich nur, wie ich das nach Graz bzw. wenigstens nach Berlin bekomme  🤔 
Er schreibt ja explizit, dass kein Versand möglich ist.
Aber vielleicht schreib ich ihn trotzdem mal an. Fragen kostet ja bekanntlich nichts 😝


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Januar 2022)

Moin!

Is doch ganz einfach: a backpacking Abenteur mit nem alten Radl planen...hinfahren..das alte Rad dort verkaufen / verschenken..mit dem neuen heimfahren  

Ich mein, Du bist "DIE Wade", das sollte doch kein Thema sein


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Januar 2022)

Hi Olli,

sorry, aber einer muss noch sein:

Wenn Dein Geldbeutel so dick ist wie Deine Waden D
)

....dann kannste ja auch hier mal schauen:









						1998 GT Edge Ti Frameset 52cm With Wound Up Fork  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1998 GT Edge Ti Frameset 52cm With Wound Up Fork at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Angeblich würde er nach D versenden....

Is aber schon BIG money für ein Ti Edge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (31. Januar 2022)

Das ZR hat sich schon erledigt. Meine Anfrage kam schon zu spät :-(

Das Edge ist natürlich ein Hammer, aber auch was den Preis betrifft 😭

Ob ich das dafür ausgeben würde...? Muss ich mal den Kontostand checken 😜
🤣


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Februar 2022)

Jetzt nur 1375 USD....quasi a Schnapper.....vormals 1600 USD...









						1998 GT Edge Ti Frameset 52cm  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1998 GT Edge Ti Frameset 52cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## helmsp (26. März 2022)

Da steht Rahmengröße 56:


			https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/rennrad-gt-zr3000-482741507/


----------



## Onegear (28. März 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Da steht Rahmengröße 56:
> 
> 
> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/rennrad-gt-zr3000-482741507/


Danke 
Aber der ist deutlich zu groß 🙈

Der ist nach GT Maß vielleicht 56cm. Aber Center to top eher 60cm....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. April 2022)

Moin moin,

Oli, guggst Du hier:









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Altusried finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Das wäre doch mal was. 52er zu angemessenem Preis. 

VG
peru


----------



## Onegear (4. April 2022)

peru73 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Oli, guggst Du hier:
> 
> ...


Moin Peter,

den Verkäufer hab ich direkt bei der Veröffentlichung der Anzeige schon angeschrieben. Er will vorerst aber leider nicht versenden :-( 
Sonst wäre das Teil echt prima! 

VG


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. April 2022)

Hi Oli,

ok, das ist wieder mal bleed.....

Das ist mir aber auch deutlich zu weit zum Abholen...sonst hätt ichs Dir geholt.

Ich gugge mol heut in der Arbeit ob wir in der Nähe eine Baustelle haben. Wenn dem so ist, dann könnte es ein Monteur mitnehmen....

VG
Peter

Edit: die nächste Baustelle ist in Berg bei München...das wird also leider auch nix....


----------

